# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  SubList_Number не найден

## byconsta

Добрый день, может кто подскажет. При открытии выписки (Журналы - Банк), ловим вот такую ошибку SubList_Number618 не найден (фото прикрепил). В поисковиках информации ноль. После появления ошибки, все крашиться, после только монопольно, переиндексация и снова запуск. Проблема только с одной базой, и как на зло во всех бекапах. 

https://ibb.co/PTKqwkv - ссылка на картинку большего размера, а то в 100 кб не разгуляешься...
2.png

Буду признатель за комментарии

----------


## wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwvvv

https://mega.nz/file/IzBCCaxC#YtAroQ...w4uyUkp-8X3YNA

----------

